# Ghost photos



## Warhawk (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I was wondering if anybody knows on what type of camera you will be able to pick up a ghost in the photo.

Sofar ive had alot of different responses... some people say only film cameras picks them up, other says only IR cameras, other say any digital camera picks them up.

In some of my photos i once got "spirit orbs" according to a "professional", but i also get these "orbs" in dusty places and what actually happens is that dust thats infront of the lens reflects the light of the flash and its so close that it gets picked up by the camera.

The arguement for any digital camera is that spirits draws energy from all sources, so a camera flash will be enouth for them to be picked up on the photo.

I am also aware of the trick where you keep the shutter open and let the person move in and out of the frame, ive done this before, but i want to take a photo of the real thing 

Does anybody have any advise for me?


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 9, 2008)

You prove to me DEFINITEVELY that ghosts exist... I will tell you what camera to use to cature their images. 

IMHO, you cannot take a picture of something that doesn't exist. No one ANYWHERE has proven 100% absolutely without doubt that they do exist (and they have been trying for hundreds of years!)... so there is no use in discussing how select a camera to capture something that to me, cannot be captured, because it is non-existant.

Most of the time, those orbs you talk about are nothing more than dust reflecting light and easily explained. Even when not explainable... reaching for the answer of a gost is just that... reaching, and can be explained by 10 other ways just as easily.

But, to answer your question... any camera can capture the image of a ghost... that and a little photosphoping.


----------



## KhronoS (Mar 9, 2008)

Hahaha... when i first saw thename of the thread i thought that "Hey, it`s a new photo technique or what?"...

I see that it`s just a stupid talk about taking pictures of ghosts... no offense dude... 

Anything can be photographed except childish fantasies...


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 9, 2008)

I know some people believe in them and other dont, so i dont take offence to that 

My problem is that we have a ghost in our kitchen, it is moving some of the chairs, moving dishes and also breaks some of the dishes occasionaly.

At night, my dog would all of a sudden bark and charge at something in the kitchen.

There is something there, because how can you explain the chairs an dishes moving? My dog is small and WAY to weak to move the chairs and the dishes are to high.

Each time i hear the chair move, i charge in there and start taking photos, but i havent picked up anything yet.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 9, 2008)

No offence taken, but I doubt you will "see" anything.

I may sound that I do not believe, but its more of an attitude of "until I see it with my own eyes, its just not possible".

I mean, if in several hundred years they've not been able to prove anything... and they've been and still are trying... chances are more that they don't than that they do.

I've been in the train tunnel in St. Catherines Ontario... nothing.
I've been in a 800 year old cemetary in the now Czech republic from dusk till dawn walking around... nothing.
I've been in the Jewish cemetary near Prague (Czech republic) from dusk till dawn walking around... nothing.
I've been to old abandoned zoos in Ontario that were supposedly haunted... nothing
I've been to 4 so called haunted houses in Dallas Texas... nothing.
I've spent the night at a supposedly haunted Inn (bed and breakfast) in St John's Newfoundland... nothing.

Either I am the most anti-ghost person in existance, or some other reason, but logic tends to tell me that ghosts per se don't exist.


----------



## KhronoS (Mar 9, 2008)

well if you can`t see it... neither does the camera...though... i don`t know... try to find some resources about his kind of things... 

Good luck 

P.S. Anything has a good and logical explanation


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 9, 2008)

Alright, obviously you need some sort of camera set up on a timer or one that can be activated by motion perhaps.

Your best bet would be to rig up a video camera on a tripod and let the damn thing run.

Are there ever any lights on in the kitchen when the ghost starts messing around? Do you think you can at least leave a small light on somewhere so you will have some light to shoot with.

Or, how about rigging up some type of nightvision equipment?

Good luck and make sure you post the photos here so we can see them.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 9, 2008)

To be honest with you Jerry, i also never believed in these things until the action in my kitchen started happening 

What happens was that a old lady that my grandparents knew died recently and she gave all of her kitchen stuff to my grandmother in her will. My grandmother didnt want it, so she asked the rest of the family if anyone wants anything before she gives it away to charity.

I needed a one of the items, so i took it... just my luck that i got the object that the spirit was attached to...

There is a lady in my town that can talk to spirits, so i asked her to come take a look and she told me that she sees a old lady in my kitchen, what was interesting is that i never told her about the old lady that died (lucky guess maby?)

She also told me that the spitit can be attached to something in the kitchen and i should try to help her pass on into the next life... i told her i want to take a photo of the old lady first... she then lectured me about the dead is not to be played with and stuff like that.

So yea, i just want a photo of her 0_0


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey, whatever turns your crank, I say... but I think you are wasting your time... time better served trying to take pictures of the living and a nice landscape.  Besides, no matter what kind of picture shown, someone here could photoshop something similar in a short time anyways.  Videos are not failproof as well.  The same techniquest to forge a film can basically be used on video.

More people spend time on faking these things than actually trying to discover if it is real or not.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 9, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Alright, obviously you need some sort of camera set up on a timer or one that can be activated by motion perhaps.
> 
> Your best bet would be to rig up a video camera on a tripod and let the damn thing run.
> 
> ...


 
When the kitchen light is on, nothing happens. I did once try to stay in the kitchen to wait for something to happen, but nothing happend that night at all (except my dog charged at the kitchen 3 in the morning).

The motion sensor is a good idea, i think im going to try and get one of those and keep it pointed at the chairs!


KhronoS, the chairs in my kitchen is so heavy that 6 year old children has a hard time to move them 

also, the back door is locked at night, so there is no wind or person that can come into my home from there!


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 9, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Hey, whatever turns your crank, I say... but I think you are wasting your time... time better served trying to take pictures of the living and a nice landscape. Besides, no matter what kind of picture shown, someone here could photoshop something similar in a short time anyways. Videos are not failproof as well. The same techniquest to forge a film can basically be used on video.
> 
> More people spend time on faking these things than actually trying to discover if it is real or not.


 
I do realise that, but even if nobody believes me or someone photoshops something similar, i will always know that i did manage to take a photo of one that i know for sure was not edited or tampered with.

That is my goal with this spirit 

P.S. If the old lady is not willing to pose for me, ill just help her pass on... but thats only laters worries


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 9, 2008)

Any film camera will do, but it must use Ektachrome film to catch the ectoplasm.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 9, 2008)

Ive heard of that film before, if im not mistaking, its IR film.

I did some reading and alot of websites claims that any camera will work.

Currently i think the motion activated camera might work the best for me to get a photo.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 9, 2008)

Ektachrome is slide film, from what I know...


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 9, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> I know some people believe in them and other dont, so i dont take offence to that
> 
> My problem is that we have a ghost in our kitchen, it is moving some of the chairs, moving dishes and also breaks some of the dishes occasionaly.
> 
> ...



I had a very similar experience.  I bought a house that was built in 1938 and the people who built the house lived in the house until it was sold to me in 1992.  Emma sold me the house because her husband George had recently died.  Emma move to a condo which was easier to maintain.

So after Emma moved out and my family in ... doors would open and close and windows were left open.  I never felt scared, no cold winds or rattling of bones ... I quickly figured out that it was George looking for Emma.  I would explain to George that Emma had moved down the street and close the windows.  This would happen about three times a week.  One day while working on the bathroom sink I remove my wedding band.  When I was done I could find the darn thing.  I torn apart the plumbing searching and searching.  Bought a replacement.  About six months later the ring reappeared front and center on the medicine cabinet shelf.  Often, when we would leave we'd tell George to watch the house.  

When Emma died, there were no more window openings and door closings ... George and Emma were back together.

Never saw George or anything ghostly.  So good luck to you.

Gary

PS-  Like you, I never believed in ghosts/spirits before either. 
G
PSPS- Set up a large box which is supported up on one end by a stick. Put the object she is attracted to under the box and tie a string to the object and to the stick.  So when the ol' lady snatches the object the stick will be pulled and viola! ... you just caught yourself a ghost.
(joking ... but my story is true)
G


----------



## EOS_JD (Mar 9, 2008)

I found capturing ghosts quite easy


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 9, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> Any film camera will do, but it must use Ektachrome film to catch the ectoplasm.


 
Stop it...... you're killing me.  :lmao:


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 9, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> I had a very similar experience. I bought a house that was built in 1938 and the people who built the house lived in the house until it was sold to me in 1992. Emma sold me the house because her husband George had recently died. Emma move to a condo which was easier to maintain.
> 
> So after Emma moved out and my family in ... doors would open and close and windows were left open. I never felt scared, no cold winds or rattling of bones ... I quickly figured out that it was George looking for Emma. I would explain to George that Emma had moved down the street and close the windows. This would happen about three times a week. One day while working on the bathroom sink I remove my wedding band. When I was done I could find the darn thing. I torn apart the plumbing searching and searching. Bought a replacement. About six months later the ring reappeared front and center on the medicine cabinet shelf. Often, when we would leave we'd tell George to watch the house.
> 
> ...


 
Gary please, not you too........:lmao:


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 9, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Gary please, not you too........:lmao:


LOL ... it is all true Rick.

Gary


----------



## WayneS (Mar 9, 2008)

Just set up a video camera with the tape set to long record..who knows, might just be a critter sneaking in somewhere.  Or your dog is setting you up.

Or...maybe it's "Old Man Smithers"!


----------



## gendarmee (Mar 9, 2008)

This is mine, courtesy a 1 second shutter and a try to shift aside while the self timer was running...


----------



## Kentanner11 (Mar 9, 2008)

I am too not a believer, but since she is attracted to this kitchen item, why not just throw it to the ground and shatter it into pieces. That is sure to free her.


----------



## Goldeeno (Mar 9, 2008)

Personally i wouldnt think about getting a good camera, id get a bad one, and a good copy of PhotoShop... you can blame the dodgy image on the poor camera then.

I dont belive in ghost, spirits or any of that, but thats my view .

For a camera i recon one of these might do it....
http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/20/seitz-6x17-digital-shoots-at-160-megapixels/


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 9, 2008)

Kentanner11 said:


> I am too not a believer, but since she is attracted to this kitchen item, why not just throw it to the ground and shatter it into pieces. That is sure to free her.


 
What if that pisses the ghost off?

I don't know that I would want a ghost mad at me....


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 9, 2008)

Have you considered video? setting up a video camera and watching whomever breaks things on tape?


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 9, 2008)

Currently i have the canon EOS 40D, 24-70mm f2.8 L and a 580 EX Mk.II speedlight, so i have enouth camera to catch the thing with 

I dont know what you call it in English, but the item is used to turn around eggs... i think in english its a spatula or something like that? So i cant break it.

Earlier tonight there was some more action in the kichen, a plate was thrown accross the room and when i charged into the kitchen and switched on the light, the bulb exploded. If this level of aggresiveness continues, it might be better for me to forget about the photo.

Like i said before, 6 year old children has problems moving the chairs, so it cant be anything smaller than a 6 year old human.

As for the video camera, i have a Canon Powershot A640, that has about 20 to 30 min video recording (i dont have any other thing to make a video with). Ill have to try that tomorrow night and just regularly format the memory card until something happens.

*edit*

i looked at the link for that camera.... LOL is all i can say 

Its the biggest camera ive ever seen!


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 9, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> No offence taken, but I doubt you will "see" anything.
> 
> I may sound that I do not believe, but its more of an attitude of "until I see it with my own eyes, its just not possible".
> 
> ...


 
I think the problem is, is that you are actively trying to find one, with an unbelievers attitude. I do believe in ghosts because I have seen them. No I'm not crazy. I remember the situations vividly. I remember my first one was when I lived in Virginia Beach VA and I was sleeping in my room. When I woke up suddenly in the middle of the night I had a ghost that looked like an 18th century nun leaning over my bed. When I woke up she slowly walked out of my room. I ran to the door of my room and saw her walking down the hall, once she got to the living room she was gone. 
Again I saw one when I was 14 in Oakley Idaho. I was walking one night by myself (I lived in the country about a mile and a half from a cemetary) and walked to the cemetary. I was lost in thought and I looked up and I saw this woman who was knealing by a grave and crying. When I walked to the grave, she disappeared and I looked at the grave and it was of a child who had died in the early 1900's 4 years old. 
Sounds crazy but it is true.. I think if you are in search for the unexplained or proof of there being something haunted, you won't find it. Because I guarantee ghosts don't like being put on display. So if you go to the Winchester Mystery Mansion in CA you probably won't see anything because people are always there hoping to see something. Who knows.
Warhawk have you ever watched paranormal state on A&E? I don't know if they have that on tv where you live but they have neat tricks for seeing ghosts.. They are located at Penn State University in PA. 
Just a thought.


----------



## passerby (Mar 9, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody knows on what type of camera you will be able to pick up a ghost in the photo.


 
If you are serious, ok---.

Everyone *create a picture* in their minds when he/she mentions something, anything. For an example for the people who believe in God. One of those picture of God in their head for some of those who believe  is - as bearded old man sitting in the sky. Some people now have Jim Caviezel (the actor who play Jesus in movie passion) as the picture of God. The Hindus have plenty of those, and we can see them too. So, what Moses look like? well, he looks like Charlton heston in the 10 commandements. This is what I mean as the picture in the mind.

But not only just pictures in the mind, we need *proper definition* for any of them too. When the politicians mentioned terrorism they never bother to defined as what terror is. 
What is the definition of God? 
The definition of Angels? 
The definition for Ghost?

Anyway. I read a book about 10 years ago where the mediums and the sceptics were working together to unfold the long line of questions about ghost/spirits. The sceptic used scientific method to test the claims and the unknown phenomena which were occuring during the experiment. When the mediums were in the state of trance and the spirits talking through them - the sceptics analyzed the surrounding for any fool play. The films and the cameras and videos also were involved in it. The experiments last for few years. They were also neutral spectators in there to witness all those strange phenomenas happening. You need to read the book to understand it.

Happy hunting
http://www.thescoleexperiment.com/


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 10, 2008)

We dont have the A&E channel here in SA.

I know that people sometimes see things and even hear thing that are not there, thats why they see faces in painting that are not there or even hear ghosts talking to them when its just a normal everyday noise.

Tonight i will hopefully get it on video, if i do, ill upload it somewhere and post the link. What video hosts are good to use? Youtube?


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 10, 2008)

Ghosts are real, guys.

I was awakened one night because something was buzzing in my kitchen. As soon as I saw it, I ran for my camera. Here is a 300% crop of the original photo:




Isn't that just a little bit weird?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 10, 2008)

Whatever that is, it is cool!


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I think the problem is, is that you are actively trying to find one, with an unbelievers attitude.



So is Santa Claus alive? ( he was real, but he was a german in the 1800's)
How 'bout the easter bunny?
So if I believed in pokemon, would they become real? (that would be cool tho)


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 10, 2008)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> So is Santa Claus alive? ( he was real, but he was a german in the 1800's)
> How 'bout the easter bunny?
> So if I believed in pokemon, would they become real? (that would be cool tho)


 
Ok, now that is just childish. Saying that there is no such thing as ghosts is saying that once you die, everything just stops, there is nothing on the other side. That is just sad. I completely believe in ghosts, because I have seen them.. If you don't that is your business. 
I mean who is to say that you really aren't there? I mean I can't see you, so how do I know that you are on the other side of the country or even world. You are just in the internet to me, so does that mean you don't exsist because I can't see you? Same difference, ghosts are just in a different place than you are, whether it be in a different world, wave frequency or even next to you, they are still somewhere. Just because you die, it doesn't mean you just stop being there is still another part of you that continues on.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Ok, now that is just childish. Saying that there is no such thing as ghosts is saying that once you die, everything just stops, there is nothing on the other side. That is just sad. I completely believe in ghosts, because I have seen them.. If you don't that is your business.
> I mean who is to say that you really aren't there? I mean I can't see you, so how do I know that you are on the other side of the country or even world. You are just in the internet to me, so does that mean you don't exsist because I can't see you? Same difference, ghosts are just in a different place than you are, whether it be in a different world, wave frequency or even next to you, they are still somewhere. Just because you die, it doesn't mean you just stop being there is still another part of you that continues on.



I see what your saying, but *nobody* knows what happens after you die, nobody. People can speculate all they want, but its just a blanket of comfort to hide behind. People get scared when they can't answer a question like that.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 10, 2008)

its 12:22 AM here in SA right now, i have a vid where the ghost moved one of the chairs, but you cant actually see the ghost, all you see is the chair moving


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 10, 2008)

I had no idea that even today, there is such a high number of people who believe in these things.  There's nothing wrong with that, of course.  Determinism, logic and objectivism may be the actual only truths, but they are cold, sterile things.  Spirit and whimsy make the world a much more interesting place.

So despite the fact that I know these things are silly and imaginary, I do not want to see this way of thinking fade.


----------



## passerby (Mar 10, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> its 12:22 AM here in SA right now, i have a vid where the ghost moved one of the chairs, but you cant actually see the ghost, all you see is the chair moving


 
Strange phenomena. 

There are sceptic organization almost everywhere who are more than willing to disprove any ghost kind of story like yours, by testing it according to certain guide line they use. Maybe worth a try to invite them to disprove it. If they can't disprove it than what happen in your place can not be dismissed outright. And you have the story to tell by inviting the media. Would you like to give it a go?.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 11, 2008)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> I see what your saying, but *nobody* knows what happens after you die, nobody. People can speculate all they want, but its just a blanket of comfort to hide behind. People get scared when they can't answer a question like that.


 

How do you know? How do you know that no one has spoken to someone who passed on and was given insight?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 11, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> its 12:22 AM here in SA right now, i have a vid where the ghost moved one of the chairs, but you cant actually see the ghost, all you see is the chair moving


 

Here is paranormal states website just thought you would like to look at it. paranormal state.com


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 11, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> its 12:22 AM here in SA right now, i have a vid where the ghost moved one of the chairs, but you cant actually see the ghost, all you see is the chair moving


 
I hope you can't see the thread or fishing line attached to one of the legs.  That kinda would kill "the effect".


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 11, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Here is paranormal states website just thought you would like to look at it. paranormal state.com


 
They play that show on A&E... saw the first one. Boring and unconclusive at best. I found the other one a bit more entertaining... where the guys are rotorouter sewer cleaners by day and ghost hunters by night (TAPS).

That one is a bit more of a soap opera feel to it and they at least feel they are doing something without predudice (thats the way they make it look anyways).

None of that is meant as scientific proof, its only meant as entertainment and to prey on people that have a weakness for believing all that is on TV.

Again, I am not saying that I don't believe, but searching actively or not, I've gone out of my way to try to find out and nothing happened, so to me, its "bah humbug" time.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 11, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Isn't that just a little bit weird?


 
I'd say that you have a bigger issue with lighting and dust in front of the camera... lol.

Pass the swiffer, that will take care of your ghosts for you. 

The picture *is* interesting, I will grant that.


----------



## EOS_JD (Mar 11, 2008)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> I see what your saying, but *nobody* knows what happens after you die, nobody. People can speculate all they want, but its just a blanket of comfort to hide behind. People get scared when they can't answer a question like that.


 
Absolutely correct.


----------



## Socrates (Mar 11, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> How do you know? How do you know that no one has spoken to someone who passed on and was given insight?


I've spoken to Elvis many times.  He frequents the 7-11 in my neighborhood.


----------



## usayit (Mar 11, 2008)

I am skeptic and have always been of things unexplained... I believe there is a logical explanation for anything... it is just a matter of discovering it.

Then I moved to this strange state called New Jersey... Now I'm questioning myself..  


Most "ghost" photos I've seen (the ones that are more convincing than a few orbs) are actually not photos.  They are captures from a frame from video.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 11, 2008)

Socrates said:


> I've spoken to Elvis many times. He frequents the 7-11 in my neighborhood.


 
Hey, that can't be right.  I saw him just the other day at Wal-Mart in my hometown......


----------



## Socrates (Mar 11, 2008)

usayit said:


> Then I moved to this strange state called New Jersey...


 
What exit?


----------



## Socrates (Mar 11, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Hey, that can't be right. I saw him just the other day at Wal-Mart in my hometown......


 
Yours is an imposter.


----------



## usayit (Mar 11, 2008)

Socrates said:


> What exit?



Hehehe lol...   Another thing I found strange when I moved up from Texas.  People keep asking me "what exit?"

hehehe lol.

39/38 off 80  

In other news, they tore down the Metropolitan Hotel in Ashbury Park.  I was really hoping they would save it ... such beautiful architecture and history never to be reproduced in my lifetime.  All I see now are those darn McMansions.  I was glad to make a visit prior.. 








NY, NJ, PA (especially Philly), ME, and MA (Salem and Boston is interesting) have wonderful ghost hunting spots.....  I was at a bar having a few drinks a few years ago and the bar tender asked one of the waitresses to head down into the basement for a few bottles he was running low on.  The waitress arrived shortly without the bottles and upset.  Apparently she saw a ghost.. quite literally.. She was new and most that work there for a while would say that you are not officially a member of the crew until the ghosts introduced themselves.  


Can you imagine "Are you afraid of ghosts?" being a standard question on a job interview?  heheh


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 11, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Yours is an imposter.


 
Please, please, please.....

Elvis Is Everywhere


----------



## joecap (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, the bottom line here is, nobody here is going to change the mind or convince anyone of anything....
I don't believe in ghosts or UFO's, and nothing you say would change my mind.
And nothing that I could say would cause YOU to change YOUR mind.

(I believe in spirts as our souls, as we all have to answer to God after we die and will spend eternity somewhere.  But I don't believe we are allowed to return and appear to anyone after we die).

Life on other planets may exist, but due to the distance involved, there is no way they could make it over here.  So UFO's are not from other planets.

As mentioned before, anything can be faked on video or film, the only REAL proof would be for a LOT of very credible people seeing the same anomaly happen right in front of their eyes in good conditions, and for the all to pretty much agree on what they saw.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 11, 2008)

Well it is easy to say something can not happen when you are closed minded.. But if you have an open mind anything is possible. I am not saying I believe in aliens or UFO's. But I do believe that there are people that either are too afraid to go into that light, or just don't want to do it alone, have unfinished business or something. They aren't circus animals, and so why would they want to just come around at a certain time to entertain paying individuals? I think if you go searching for it with the attitude of "There is no such thing as ghosts" you won't see anything. But I know too many people, who have seen something or someone, whether they have personally known them or not and can relay that image or situation with accuracy. 
Believe or not, it is your loss. But just remember you can't see air, but everyone knows it is there. You can't see protons and neutrons but they are all around us. So are germs, germs can even hurt us, but we can't see them. My point is, just because you can't see something, doesn't mean that it doesn't exsist. 
So doubt what you want. But there are people in here who have viable experiences, and publicly doubting them is unfair.
My husband when he was 3 years old had to have emergency surgery on his appendix, he dang near died. But when he was lying in that hospital room alone while his parents were talking to the doctors. There was someone, who looked familiar that walked into the room and played with him, kept him company. When his parents came into the room, this person vanished. Before my husband was born, he had a brother that had died 11 years before my husband was born due to an defect at birth. My husband described this person to his parents, the best a 3 year old could, and he described what his brother possibly looked like, if he were alive then. He can still tell you with accuracy what that person looked like, what he was wearing, and could probably even draw him. You can not tell me that a 3 year old boy who had never seen his older brother would be able to describe someone that accurately, without seeing something. Especially if it stays with you.
A ton of people don't have to see a sighting to say it is true.. I will give it to you that Paranormal State is just an entertaining show. But what actually happens in peoples lives, is real. No strings attached.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 11, 2008)

See, the reason many people believe in these things is because it creates comfort and contentment. It's not about logic. So I say just let it be, there's no harm. Neither side will ever convince the other.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Mar 11, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> But just remember you can't see air, but everyone knows it is there. You can't see protons and neutrons but they are all around us. So are germs, germs can even hurt us, but we can't see them. My point is, just because you can't see something, doesn't mean that it doesn't exsist.



Umm... this statement is very weak. air is proven, and I can see air. protons and neutrons are proven, and they make up everying in the world. germs are visible, not to the naked eye, but under a microscope, yes. this statment does not help your cause.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 11, 2008)

Firstly... my "imagination" didnt move the chair and it sure as hell didnt break my plate.

I am a Christian, but the only problem i have with it is that the believe says that when you die, you go directly to heaven or hell, but if that is true, why would there be spirits that still walk around?

I also read up on deamons, if i had a demon in my kitchen, it would have attacked someone and also spread to other parts of the house.

What i have apparently is a Poltergheist (noisy ghost).

One of my friends also dont believe in ghosts, so i gave him the spatula (or something like that) to keep for the night, i cant wait to see what he says tomorrow 

on another note...

This topic is actually becoming interesting, everybody is trying to convince everybody els that what he believes is wrong  In the end the only way for someone to be convinced otherwise is if they experience it for themselfs and unfortionately not everybody will have that opertunity in their lives.
One thing that i love about the earth is that alot of things cannot be explained, its these things that (for me) makes it worth living each day, its these things that makes everything and every person unique.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 11, 2008)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> Umm... this statement is very weak. air is proven, and I can see air. protons and neutrons are proven, and they make up everying in the world. germs are visible, not to the naked eye, but under a microscope, yes. this statment does not help your cause.


 

But someone had to figure it out or see it first and there were disbelievers and people who told them that they were imagining things. Weren't there. The discoverers or scientists what ever you want to call them, were called fools, crazy, and some were even committed for believing in protons and neutrons, or the fact that you could see germs, the theory of the earth traveling around the sun, or even that the world was round. They were not believed in the beginning were they. There were and still are doubters to science, just like there are about ghosts. Proven or not, there will always be doubters. I could probably put a ghost in front of your face and you would find some reason to disprove it or say it isn't real. Believing isn't seeing, seeing is believing. My statement wasn't weak and it does actually help my cause, because people are trying to prove the existance of ghosts, but just because closed, simple minded people don't want to believe, doesn't mean that others can't. Ignorance is not bliss.


----------



## KOrmechea (Mar 11, 2008)

First of all, I'd like to know what's so earth-binding about a spatula...

In all seriousness though, I believe arguing over the subject of ghosts is fruitless. As I see it, it's a black and white issue. You believe in this stuff or you don't. 

Also, unless someone who doesn't believe in this sort of thing experiences it first-hand, there's no changing their mind. I wouldn't say it's close-minded of them, it's just what they believe. We're all different. 

While I haven't experienced the paranormal personally, I feel that there are way too many stories/witnesses to believe that something isn't going on. 

But, to each his own.

My advice to the OP is to seek out a group of people who will give you genuine advice rather than waste (as I see it) time arguing over what's actually going on.

Just my $0.02.  Good luck.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 11, 2008)

well this is certainly an interesting thread..
I think it is being opened minded that allows us to discover new things and better our undertanding about the world around us. Its not impossible that there is an energy that lives on after our bodies die and its not impossible that we just die and thats it. hundreds of years back people would of dismissed micoropscopic bacteria and viruses as being non existant but we eventually discovered that this was true. My view is keep an opened mind.. why not? If its interesting i would love to photograph it.


----------



## ptcruza (Mar 12, 2008)

so... im not going to be one to argue the likelyness that your crazy! i myself like many others on here have had an experience of something that not only i have seen but others in my family. ive posted on the taps forum and got some insight from people who do work in this field. Many of them on a day to day basis try to catch these events or happenings on camera. Do not trust an orb, for as we all know most the time its just dust. But however, you can trust a tape recorder. We set one up and got some interesting sounds... so you may want to take that approach other then trying to catch her on film. Many times the object they are connected to is not the only problem. However my family has what they call a residual haunting, where the spirit did something on a daily basis and the activites still take place on almost a daily routine! 
How did things go with your friend? Or did the same things still take place? If so you have something more then just an attacment to one item. Someones been welcomed into your home. Believe what you may.... but as long as no one is being harmed you have nothing to worry about. 
Also on the forum from taps, i dont really know how true this is but it sounded VERY interesting. They said each night sprinkle a pile of salt in the same spot for several nights, spirits cant leave it alone and they feel that they must count each grain of salt, they loss  count cause the grains are so small and must start over again. Within a week your "spirit" should be gone because they couldnt finish the count! **shrugs shoulders** now i dont know how true this maybe, but since your spirit friend is in the likes of your kitchen it maybe worth a try!!! Keep us updated.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 12, 2008)

Last night nothing happend in my kitchen, but my friend said that he would hear glasses moving in his kitchen... he thinks he has a mouse or a rat all of a sudden and he even got a cat from the local petshop. (thats how he explains it).

He is going to keep the spatula for another night and see what happens.

To be honest, i dont know why she is so attached to the spatula, but i have heard stories of ghosts that are attached to drawers, toys, pens, etc... come to think about it, if i die, ill be attached to my camera  LOL


----------



## EOS_JD (Mar 13, 2008)

I wonder if any men have seen anything? Many of these stories seem to me like old wives tales.


----------



## Socrates (Mar 13, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> Any film camera will do, but it must use Ektachrome film to catch the ectoplasm.



Isn't that "Ektoplasm?"
Or maybe it's Ectachrome film?


----------



## Socrates (Mar 13, 2008)

EOS_JD said:


> I wonder if any men have seen anything? Many of these stories seem to me like old wives tales.



No men, no young wives.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 13, 2008)

EOS_JD said:


> I wonder if any men have seen anything? Many of these stories seem to me like old wives tales.


 

The last instance I relayed to you was from my husband, who happens to be a man.. Is it an old wives tale because I his wife told it?


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 13, 2008)

ive decided im going to "leave" this topic for the moment until i can get evidence that shows the ghost.


----------



## Socrates (Mar 13, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> The last instance I relayed to you was from my husband, who happens to be a man.. Is it an old wives tale because I his wife told it?



Are you an old wife?


----------



## passerby (Mar 13, 2008)

I define ghost as: 

_Unknown properties with behaviour that are contradicting the known rules we are upholding in our current existance_.

If you think of something else you can replace it all together - or you can just modify it.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 14, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Are you an old wife?


 

HAHAHA I feel like it sometimes!


----------



## phoenix_rising (Mar 15, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody knows on what type of camera you will be able to pick up a ghost in the photo.
> 
> ...


 
Is this a ghost? If so, a Nikon D50 will do the trick. 



















Out of the 200 some odd shots I took these had this weird green thing. I thought it might be a reflection or a speck of dirt but the lens is spotless and it is in different positions... Weird huh? I don't kow how to explain it, a UFO maybe?

Or maybe it is a ghost that likes my swan... What do you think about that swan???


----------



## CanadianMe (Mar 15, 2008)

Its called a Magical lens and it is found in the Fairy and Unicorn photo shooting accessory area  lmao. I know lame but just had too lol....


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, I think I agree. Your avian friends are probably ghost-free, but I think your lens has a poltergeist!


You know, I hear people here defending their beliefs by claiming the unbelievers don't have an open mind. I personally would like to disagree with that for one big reason: I wish ghosts existed. I widh I believed in them they way I did when I was younger; I miss the intrigue and the wonder - ALOT. So you see, my beliefs oppose my desires. Despite this, I have to concede that my knowledge of the world tells me that they do not and cannot exist.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)

To all those not responding to the OP (either directly or indirectly).

Not to be rude or argumentative, but (the big but), the OP did not ask does anyone believed or didn't believe in Ghosts ... he was just wondering what equipment would best capture an image of a ghost (I still think Ektachrome was the best response).

If you wish to take a poll on who thinks ghosts are real or not then start your own thread .. don't hijack Warhawk's. 

Gary


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 15, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> To all those not responding to the OP (either directly or indirectly).
> 
> Not to be rude or argumentative, but (the big but), the OP did not ask is anyone believed or didn't believe in Ghosts ... he was just wondering what equipment would best capture an image of a ghost (I still think Ektachrome was the best response).
> 
> ...


 
THANK YOU :hug::

LOL


phoenix_rising, i also had some of those reflections in one of my photos once, if im not mistaking its light reflecting of the lens, onto the UV filter, back into the lens (or something like that).


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 15, 2008)

http://paranormal.about.com/od/ghostphotos/a/aa102207.htm

I found an article with tech info about taking pictures of ghosts. I thought it was interesting.
I also found this... photographs taken of ghosts before there was photoshop.
http://paranormal.about.com/od/ghostphotos/ig/Best-Ghost-Photos/


----------



## eminart (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, I never would have expected thephotoforum to be more close-minded than jeepforum. 

I never believed in ghosts nor was I remotely interested in them. I just didn't give them any thought. 

But, once when I was around sixteen and all full of testosterone and not scared of anything, I was home alone. We'd recently moved into an old house that had a new section built onto it. It was in the daytime and I was watching a basketball game on Tv with my back to the front door. The front door had a small window with a miniblind covering it. There was a glare on the television from the window so I got up, stood at the door (with a hallway to my left leading into the old part of the house) and turned the little twisty-stick thing that closes the blinds. The blinds are closed, I walk back and flop down in the recliner. As soon as I'm seated, I hear what sounds like someone running their fingers up the blinds. Like I said, I was never afraid of anything and hunted in the woods, often into the night, alone at a very young age. But, when that happened all the hair on the back of my neck stood up. I turned around slowly and looked at the blinds and a section in the middle about 8 inches wide was twisted back open. I don't know how to explain it except, close your blinds and then go and turn some of the individual blades so that they're stuck open. It's not something that can happen spontaneously. Try it and see. 

Now, I don't know what caused that. I'm not saying it was or wasn't a "ghost" but something re-opened those blinds and I didn't argue with it. I just went outside and sat in the sunshine until someone else came home.

Nobody knows what kind of camera you'll need to capture an image of a ghost if that is possible and if ghosts exist.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 15, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> To all those not responding to the OP (either directly or indirectly).
> If you wish to take a poll on who thinks ghosts are real or not then start your own thread .. don't hijack Warhawk's.


 
Its not a hijack. It's not rude or argumentative. As I said in post #2... PROVE TO ME that ghosts exist, and I will tell you what camera to use.

Tell you what... YOU tell me what camera I need to capture the picture of a "REAL" leprechaun (since tomorrow is St. Patrick's day and I want a pic of one as decided REAL by my own standards, because you see... I've had little green men running around my house yesterday speaking what I believe to be in Gaelic), and I'll show you a pic of one. 

The question is non-sequitor... you cannot take a picture of something that doesn't exist, no matter what kind of camera you have. The very act of asking such a question (that has no response!), deserves the light jocularity and ridicule it's received.

Want a serious answer? Ask a SERIOUS question! 

Asking about a camera for taking pics of a ghost is NOT a serious question. Come on, time it's to place 2 feet firmly on terra firma! :roll: :banghead:


----------



## Socrates (Mar 15, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Its not a hijack. It's not rude or argumentative. As I said in post #2... PROVE TO ME that ghosts exist, and I will tell you what camera to use.
> 
> Tell you what... YOU tell me what camera I need to capture the picture of a "REAL" leprechaun (since tomorrow is St. Patrick's day and I want a pic of one as decided REAL by my own standards, because you see... I've had little green men running around my house yesterday speaking what I believe to be in Gaelic), and I'll show you a pic of one.
> 
> ...



Damn!  Next thing you'll tell me that it really wasn't Elvis that I saw at the 7-11.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 15, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Damn! Next thing you'll tell me that it really wasn't Elvis that I saw at the 7-11.


 

OOOOH how do I tell you this......


It wasn't Elvis at the 7-11... It was Jimmy Hoffa!


----------



## Socrates (Mar 15, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> OOOOH how do I tell you this......
> 
> 
> It wasn't Elvis at the 7-11... It was Jimmy Hoffa!



Then who is that under the east goal posts in the Meadowlands?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmm good question...


----------



## CanadianMe (Mar 15, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Then who is that under the east goal posts in the Meadowlands?



The real JFK shooter, ya know the guy from the Grassy Knoll.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 15, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Damn! Next thing you'll tell me that it really wasn't Elvis that I saw at the 7-11.


 
ROFL!  Ok, I'll kinda take a back seat to this thread and stop while I am ahead.. uhm.. even with... uhhmm... behind the pack.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Its not a hijack. It's not rude or argumentative. As I said in post #2... PROVE TO ME that ghosts exist, and I will tell you what camera to use.
> 
> Tell you what... YOU tell me what camera I need to capture the picture of a "REAL" leprechaun (since tomorrow is St. Patrick's day and I want a pic of one as decided REAL by my own standards, because you see... I've had little green men running around my house yesterday speaking what I believe to be in Gaelic), and I'll show you a pic of one.
> 
> ...



Oh please ... if you don't know the answer ... don't hijack the thread.  BTW- Nobody has to prove anything to you.  Just because you don't know the answer does not make Warhawk's question ... not serious.  I imagine there are many questions for which you don't know the answer ... but that doesn't make those question not serious.  This may not be the best place to ask a question about capturing an image of a ghost ... but there's nothing wrong with asking .. leave no stone unturned.

Gary


----------



## kundalini (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, this thread grew exponentially. I haven't read all the replies, but I had this thought from the onset:


JerryPH said:


> ... PROVE TO ME that ghosts exist, and I will tell you what camera to use.


No one has to prove anything, but since the topic has been braoched...PROVE that ghost (for the lack of a more intelligable description) *do not* exist.

Everything is energy. Short sightedness does not prevail that fact.

To the OP, don't have any suggestion as to what format to use, video or still or what trigger is best.  Good luck on your capture.  Just be kind the your visitor and help them find their direction.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 16, 2008)

kundalini said:


> PROVE that ghosts *do not* exist.


That's a weak retort, because you can use that kind of reasoning to prove anything.  A failure to prove that something does not exist is in no way a proof that it does.

Example:

PROVE that I *am not* made out of yogurt right now. You can't, so therefore I probably am made out of yogurt. I have a friend who can confirm that this is true.  You just don't have an open mind.  

EDIT: So much for me being a non partisan spectator, like I advocated. I just can't help but jump into a fun topic like this, sorry!

Double Edit: Pheonix, your pictures are great and all, but when they're loading they make it a huge pain in the ass to read the posts below them. Could you please turn them into links or something?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 16, 2008)

HELLO I already posted how you could capture ghosts on film... I posted it in a link..
Any camera will do, digital might be best as long as it is over 5mp's.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 16, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> That's a weak retort, because you can use that kind of reasoning to prove anything. A failure to prove that something does not exist is in no way a proof that it does.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


It wasn't a retort.  I like to disagree with Jerry because I am found (usually) of his opinions. 

You could very well consist of yougurt.  But more likely it is pudding instead.

Proving something doesn't exist because that is what you believe is not a concrete reason to agree.  These are matters that should be decided within your own personal values and beliefs. Whether someone agrees with me or with X is inconsequential in the larger scheme of things.  It is an individual choice.

I tend to agree with the OP.  Sh1+ happens.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 16, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Proving something doesn't exist because that is what you believe is not a concrete reason to agree.


Well, if someone is able to prove some truth, their proof does not become invalid simply because their beliefs coincided with the proof to begin with. It's irrelevant. A truth is a truth.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 16, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Well, if someone is able to prove some truth, their proof does not become invalid simply because their beliefs coincided with the proof to begin with. It's irrelevant. A truth is a truth.


 

But if someone proves something contrary to what you believe, it doesn't mean that you would believe the proof. Even if it is valid. Just because something is a truth, doesn't mean that the mass population will believe it. 
I think that half the people in here if a ghost stood right in front of them, they would try to blame it on light tricks, or that they were tired. 
As I said before, believing isn't seeing, seeing is believing. Ghosts/ spirits/ aparitions are everywhere, all around us, they will only let you see them, if they want you too...
I mean geez where is heaven? Or hell for that matter?


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 16, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Just because something is a truth, doesn't mean that the mass population will believe it.


Oh, tell me about it, sister! That's ok though, I think. Many people believe alot of things. There are still flat-earthers.



Big Bully said:


> I think that half the people in here if a ghost stood right in front of them, they would try to blame it on light tricks, or that they were tired.


If an _actual_ ghost stood in front of someone, they'd have to consider that event to be a _strong_ bit of evidence that ghosts do in fact, exist. Or any logical person would be forced to concede it, anyway. It's just that this has never happened outside of a handful of people's anecdotes regarding rustling shades and mysteriously-mobile household objects.

When I saw a saucer-shaped cloud at night when I was a kid, I truly, honestly believed it was an alien craft. I told all of my friends about it and many of them believed me, too. But what's that worth, considering it was all untrue to begin with?


----------



## Socrates (Mar 16, 2008)

kundalini said:


> No one has to prove anything, but since the topic has been braoched...PROVE that ghost (for the lack of a more intelligable description) *do not* exist.



It is a philosophical impossibility to prove a negative.


----------



## Socrates (Mar 16, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> But if someone proves something contrary to what you believe, it doesn't mean that you would believe the proof. Even if it is valid. Just because something is a truth, doesn't mean that the mass population will believe it.
> I think that half the people in here if a ghost stood right in front of them, they would try to blame it on light tricks, or that they were tired.
> As I said before, believing isn't seeing, seeing is believing. Ghosts/ spirits/ aparitions are everywhere, all around us, they will only let you see them, if they want you too...
> I mean geez where is heaven? Or hell for that matter?



There is a very big difference between _believing_ something and _proving_ something.  Believe whatever you wish but don't expect others to accept your beliefs as "proof."


----------



## phoenix_rising (Mar 16, 2008)

I will ask my cousin to join this forum. In college at Western Michigan University he went on a few ghost hunts with their paranormal research group on campus. Maybe he may have some suggestions. 

I beleive ghosts are real, or at least I believe in the possibility of them being so. I also believe in the possibility of a "zombie" although by not by today's definitions of a ghost or zombie. Such as a zombie, being a person who is still alive yet possess no reasoning or logic abilities any longer. They act without knowing they are acting...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie

Also to beleive can be a powerful thing. Beleifs can save lives, take them, or do anything in between. Many people beleive in God, yet no one has photographed him. But why do so many people still beleive if he/she cannot be photographed?


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 16, 2008)

Alot of people say ghosts dont exsist and you cannot take a photo of something that doesnt exsist and stuff like that, now i ask those people what can possibly have caused the chairs to move, the lightbulp explode and the plate to be thrown accros the room? Why can you not answer me this, instead of saying what could not have caused it?

Sofar all i know is:
1. My imagination didnt cause it.
2. My dog didnt cause it.
3. Nobody is able to use the back door to move the stuff, because it is locked at night.
4. The wind didnt cause it, because there is no open windows or doors.


----------



## Socrates (Mar 16, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> Alot of people say ghosts dont exsist and you cannot take a photo of something that doesnt exsist and stuff like that, now i ask those people what can possibly have caused the chairs to move, the lightbulp explode and the plate to be thrown accros the room? Why can you not answer me this, instead of saying what could not have caused it?
> 
> Sofar all i know is:
> 1. My imagination didnt cause it.
> ...



I can't explain nuclear fusion but that doesn't mean that it's caused by ghosts.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 16, 2008)

But the science is there to prove it beyond fact!

You see, you cant even list a possibilaty of what could have caused these occurances i listed!


----------



## Madmax (Mar 16, 2008)

When I will see ghost myself and can't explain, I will beleive.


----------



## Socrates (Mar 16, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> But the science is there to prove it beyond fact!
> 
> You see, you cant even list a possibilaty of what could have caused these occurances i listed!



Sure I can but why bother?


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 16, 2008)

you see, your man enouth to be bigmouth on a forum when someone thinks he has a sollution for a problem, but your not man enouth to post a possible sollution that you think it might be.

:thumbup: to you buddy!

Well, i have the problem in my home, my sollution is that its a ghost. All i wanted was a simple answer on how i can possibly proof my sollution right or wrong. I didnt care if someone can Photoshot the same photo i take, i didnt care if you dont believe in ghosts, hell, i didnt even care if you believe me or not. All I wanted was to take this photo for myself, not for anyone els, because i know that if i posted a photo, someone will have some comment about it to try and prove i faked the photo, infact, the fake photos poped up anyway and i didnt even post a photo yet . This is also why i didnt upload or post the video i have where the chair moved.

i appriciate everyones input and i think there was some nice replies (and funny photos) that helped a bit. Big Bully posted some interesting links, thanks for your input 

Earlier today i gave the spatula to the lady in my town that can talk to the dead in order for her to "help the spirit move on". It was fun and creepy to have a ghost in the kitchen (its a pity she never washed my dishes for me) and it was also fun to try and get a photo of her, but im tired of trying and besides, i want to be able to sleep without my dog barking at night!

So for now, my ghost hunt is over


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 16, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> you see, your man enouth to be bigmouth on a forum when someone thinks he has a sollution for a problem, but your not man enouth to post a possible sollution that you think it might be.
> 
> :thumbup: to you buddy!
> 
> ...



Good Luck Warhawk.

Gary


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Socrates (Mar 16, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> you see, your man enouth to be bigmouth on a forum when someone thinks he has a sollution for a problem, but your not man enouth to post a possible sollution that you think it might be.
> 
> :thumbup: to you buddy!
> 
> ...



Like I said, why bother?


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 16, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> you see, your man enouth to be bigmouth on a forum when someone thinks he has a sollution for a problem, but your not man enouth to post a possible sollution that you think it might be.
> 
> :thumbup: to you buddy!
> 
> ...


 
Yes, we thank you for your brave and noble effort.  :hail:

Still, you ought to show us the video.  Put it on youtube or something.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 16, 2008)

To be able to deliver some type of positive feedback to find a sollution to a possible problem is always worth it, it doesnt matter if your right or wrong, it gives further insight into the topic at hand and can act as a platform for other to work off and also allow them to have input or a sollution into the problem.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 16, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> To be able to deliver some type of positive feedback to find a sollution to a possible problem is always worth it, it doesnt matter if your right or wrong, it gives further insight into the topic at hand and can act as a platform for other to work off and also allow them to have input or a sollution into the problem.



Let us know if the ghost goes with the spatula.

Gary


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 17, 2008)

Good luck Warhawk, glad I could somewhat help. 
I would be interested in seeing your video if you would like to post it!


----------



## aaron19953 (Mar 17, 2008)

Say what you want about beliefs, but here's one of my odd pics..  Got this when we were house hunting a few years ago.  I've had a few people say "Clean your camera stupid" and to those people i say..  well..  it's not important what i say to them.  This odd photo has a white orb if you will, that appears to go behind the garage.. Just above that one is another, the appears to take a different path..Now, if it didn't do that, i'd simply dismiss the photo as some sort of malfunction.

This was shot with an old piece of junk Kodak digital DX3500 back in 2003.
The image below is shown at 33%..  I have a full size if anyone cares to view it..







Enjoy


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 18, 2008)

ok, ill upload the vid to Youtube when i get time 

My main problem is that in SA we have a bandwith limit (3 gig a month) and im near the end of it, but the video will be posted 

Aaron, that is a weird thing in that photo 0_o


----------



## prairiewindlady (Mar 18, 2008)

Put your camera on Bulb and tape the shutter button down. Leave it there all night and hope the ghost doesn't touch it.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 18, 2008)

I think that would overexpose, even at minimum ISO and aperture - it sure would be interesting to see.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 19, 2008)

aaron19953 said:


> Say what you want about beliefs, but here's one of my odd pics.. Got this when we were house hunting a few years ago. I've had a few people say "Clean your camera stupid" and to those people i say.. well.. it's not important what i say to them. This odd photo has a white orb if you will, that appears to go behind the garage.. Just above that one is another, the appears to take a different path..Now, if it didn't do that, i'd simply dismiss the photo as some sort of malfunction.
> 
> This was shot with an old piece of junk Kodak digital DX3500 back in 2003.
> The image below is shown at 33%.. I have a full size if anyone cares to view it..
> ...


 
I would love to see the full size image!


----------



## aaron19953 (Mar 19, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I would love to see the full size image!



http://www.andrewsimagery.com/forums/DCP_0812.JPG


Enjoy !


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 19, 2008)

aaron19953 said:


> http://www.andrewsimagery.com/forums/DCP_0812.JPG
> 
> 
> Enjoy !


 

So what was it? Did you see it before you took the picture, or did you find it after the picture was taken/developed?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 19, 2008)

Why not believe in ghosts?  Billions of people believe in God, yet there's no proof of 'his' existence.


----------



## KhronoS (Mar 19, 2008)

MarkA said:


> Why not believe in ghosts?  Billions of people believe in God, yet there's no proof of 'his' existence.



Very very true... 
I believe in what i see... sound logical to me


----------



## aaron19953 (Mar 19, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> So what was it? Did you see it before you took the picture, or did you find it after the picture was taken/developed?



I didn't notice anything while taking the photos..  It was during our house hunting days, so i'd take 20-30 pics of the houses that we looked at.  I'd download the photos and save them with the data about the house.  I just happened to see it, and quickly made a few archive copies of it.  There was another "odd" photo, but half of me just discounts it as a side effect of the flash...It's some whispy "cloud" in the tub..  That's about it..  I'll post the other not-so-odd photo in a few..

-edit-

here's the link...  the file should still contain all the metadata 
http://www.andrewsimagery.com/forums/DCP_0803.JPG
-=<>  Aaron  <>=-


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 19, 2008)

i dont think it was the flash.

It also doesnt appear on the same spot on the photos, so its nothing on the lens.

This could possibly be a ghost if you ask me!


----------



## aaron19953 (Mar 19, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> i dont think it was the flash.
> 
> It also doesnt appear on the same spot on the photos, so its nothing on the lens.
> 
> This could possibly be a ghost if you ask me!



Well..If you look at the location of the reflection of the flash on the back wall of the tub where it curves, and on the front side of the tub where it curves, i would agree.

I think there might at least one explanation for the effect, i just haven't thought of one yet.  I'm sure if i did a quick color analysis it might reveal a little more data, i just never got around to it.

-=<>  Aaron  <>=-


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 19, 2008)

MarkA said:


> Why not believe in ghosts? Billions of people believe in God, yet there's no proof of 'his' existence.


 
Hahahah... comparing a ghost to religion is a little like comparing apples and jenga blocks. Bibles were not written about ghosts. Korans nor other holy scriptures were written about ghosts. 

Religion teaches concepts... what do ghosts teach? Noting, because they do not exist. 

As for the picture of an orb... looks like a poorly done photoshop. Even me with my newbie level of experience could recreate that shot on about anything.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 19, 2008)

well, if anybody has a possible sollution to what that was in the 2 photos, please share!


----------



## aaron19953 (Mar 19, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> As for the picture of an orb... looks like a poorly done photoshop. Even me with my newbie level of experience could recreate that shot on about anything.




No kidding, photoshop can do that ??  You're free to believe what you want, and you're going to anyway.  I'm not here to "convince" anyone of the authenticity of the image, i just put it out there for other people to draw their own conclusions.  If my camera was capable of taking RAW images i would have uploaded that one as well..

Congratulations on being the first to state the obvious "looks like photoshop" !!

Enjoy ..

-=<>  Aaron  <>=-


----------



## cindyg2024 (Mar 19, 2008)

aaron19953 said:


> No kidding, photoshop can do that ?? You're free to believe what you want, and you're going to anyway. I'm not here to "convince" anyone of the authenticity of the image, i just put it out there for other people to draw their own conclusions. If my camera was capable of taking RAW images i would have uploaded that one as well..
> 
> Congratulations on being the first to state the obvious "looks like photoshop" !!
> 
> ...


 
lmao.... comic relief.... this will help me get through work today.  Thanks guys!


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 19, 2008)

aaron19953 said:


> No kidding, photoshop can do that ?? You're free to believe what you want, and you're going to anyway. I'm not here to "convince" anyone of the authenticity of the image, i just put it out there for other people to draw their own conclusions. If my camera was capable of taking RAW images i would have uploaded that one as well..
> 
> Congratulations on being the first to state the obvious "looks like photoshop" !!


 
I saw the EXIF data, I knew that Kodak DX 3500s could not take RAW.

I said POORLY DONE photoshop... its not even CLOSE to looking real.
If it looks like crap, smells like crap... guess what? I don't have to feel it to know its crap!

Nice try anyways.


----------



## aaron19953 (Mar 19, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> I saw the EXIF data, I knew that Kodak DX 3500s could not take RAW.
> 
> I said POORLY DONE photoshop... its not even CLOSE to looking real.
> If it looks like crap, smells like crap... guess what? I don't have to feel it to know its crap!
> ...



Haha..  nice ...  Now...  If that same saying stays true about crap, then i could say that ....  nevermind ....

I agree, i could recreate the same effect in the matter of seconds in photoshop..  But I respect the fact that you stick to your guns ..


enjoy..

-=<>  Aaron  <>=-


----------



## Neuner (Mar 19, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> If it looks like crap, smells like crap... guess what? I don't have to feel it to know its crap!



That wasn't a picture of dung was it?  So you're an expert in dodo?  Did you really lean forward and sniff the screen?  I wouldn't want to touch it either!

Warhawk, keep your progress coming.  I love reading about it.  It's just annoying skipping across the rest of the thread to get to your posts.  Believer, non-believer, who care's?

Thanks for the add aaron, interesting to look at & review.


----------



## Socrates (Mar 19, 2008)

aaron19953 said:


> Haha.. nice ... Now... If that same saying stays true about crap, then i could say that .... nevermind ....
> 
> I agree, i could recreate the same effect in the matter of seconds in photoshop.. But I respect the fact that you stick to your guns ..
> 
> ...


 
So basically you're not interested in any explanations that reflect reality.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 19, 2008)

just for interest sake, if im not mistaking, doesnt the EXIF data get lost when you edit a photo in photoshop and save it again?

If the above is true, then the 2 photos were not photoshop'd


----------



## Arch (Mar 19, 2008)

This thread is starting to go south, RESPECT each others opinions and dont go to religion... :roll:


----------



## aaron19953 (Mar 19, 2008)

Socrates said:


> So basically you're not interested in any explanations that reflect reality.



A "possible" reality, yes ...it could be done in photoshop.  The actual reality is that i've done nothing to the photo.  I think we can all agree that photoshop is the first thing we think of when we see an unbelievable photograph..

I'm not saying what this orb is..  I never said it must be a ghost, i'm simply stating it's not a photo that has been modified.  Maybe it's some strange electrical interference from the power line right behind it, i don't know.. Open minds solve problems..

and am I the only one reciting Monty Pythons Holy Grail "She's a witch !"
haha..

-=<>  Aaron  <>=-


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 19, 2008)

No matter what the image, whisp of smoke, reflection thingy is, it still is interesting to look at. Whether it is a ghost or smoke or something.. Who knows.. But it is interesting.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 20, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Hahahah... comparing a ghost to religion is a little like comparing apples and jenga blocks.



This is clearly a person who has never tried playing Jenga with apples.  Try it before mocking me


----------



## roadkill (Mar 20, 2008)

i think a ghost ate my grill cheese sandwich


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 20, 2008)

roadkill said:


> i think a ghost ate my grill cheese sandwich


 
I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Socrates (Mar 20, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Hahahah... comparing a ghost to religion is a little like comparing apples and jenga blocks. Bibles were not written about ghosts. Korans nor other holy scriptures were written about ghosts.
> 
> Religion teaches concepts... what do ghosts teach? Noting, because they do not exist.
> 
> As for the picture of an orb... looks like a poorly done photoshop. Even me with my newbie level of experience could recreate that shot on about anything.


 
Don't you just love it when persons observe something that they're unable to explain and they jump to the most irrational illogical conclusion possible!

I wish to add that I do believe in UFOs. There certainly _are_ flying objects that are, in reality, unidentified!


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 20, 2008)

I have just spoken to Junrah, a 15,000 year old Assyrian warrior (I channel him in my spare time) and he says that jpegs will retain their exif when altered in PS versions prior to CS3.

He also asked if locking this thread meant that some of the people couldn't get out. I replied 'no such luck.' 

I personally attend the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster (known as Pastafarians) [http://www.venganza.org/] and have often been visited by the Mysterious Noodle.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 20, 2008)

Heh, I was a spectator on Fark.com as the original concept for the Spaghediety was birthed(Over three years ago now!).  I can't believe the idea caught on so strongly!



The_Traveler said:


> He also asked if locking this thread meant that some of the people couldn't get out. I replied 'no such luck.'


Ok, that was actually very funny.  I have to resist stealing that.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, we went from Ghosts to noodles.. Impressive.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 20, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Don't you just love it when persons observe something that they're unable to explain and they jump to the most irrational illogical conclusion possible!
> 
> I wish to add that I do believe in UFOs. There certainly _are_ flying objects that are, in reality, unidentified!


 

I'm curious, Do you listen to Art Bell and have you heard his Halloween show Ghost to Ghost from Coast to Coast? Good show. People call in with very interesting stories and situations.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 20, 2008)

I personally think we have nothing to fear from creatures from other planets. Judging by their taste in people they must be really dumb; everyone they kidnap is a moron.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 20, 2008)

Hahaha


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 20, 2008)

Sooo true, they typically look for the drunk guy in the trailer park in Kansas, Missouri, Tennessee, Nevada or Georgia.. So we should be good. lol


----------



## bhop (Mar 20, 2008)

Back in '91, I was at my (then) girlfriend's house.  We were watching something on tv, nothing special.. it was dark and rainy.. sometime around midnight, the bells in their grandfather clock just started ringing for about 30 seconds or so, loudly.. thing is, it was not only broken, but the plug wasn't even in the wall.  So we left and went back to my parent's house.. that was freaky.. 

Few years back, at my current apartment, an electric coin bank I own just started going off on its own while I was across the room.  There's no way it could do it by itself.  The button to make it work is hard to push.. it freaked me out.  I've seen light blurs moving out of the corner of my eye, once I woke up felt like something was on top of me and couldn't get up.. that really freaked me out..

I heard that burning sage would make ghosts leave, so I burned some in my place and haven't had any other "hauntings".. so yeah.. i'm a believer in ghosts because i've had my own experiences.


----------



## Warhawk (Mar 20, 2008)

luckly my encounter wasnt to bad, lol 

For the UFO part... why dont they only show up in the USA? Why does Lachupacabra only show up in Brazil and why does Vampires also only show up in USA? WHY DOESNT ANY OF THESE THINGS EVER HAPPEN IN SA 

*edit*

Im leaving on holliday, will be back on Monday... i hope the thread hasnt been locked by then


----------



## Socrates (Mar 20, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I'm curious, Do you listen to Art Bell and have you heard his Halloween show Ghost to Ghost from Coast to Coast? Good show. People call in with very interesting stories and situations.



No.  I'm not familiar with him.  It sounds like a TV version of talk radio and I have no interest in that kind of show.  People like my sister-in-law call in to those shows and she's certifiable.


----------



## KOrmechea (Mar 20, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> For the UFO part... why dont they only show up in the USA? Why does Lachupacabra only show up in Brazil and why does Vampires also only show up in USA?



They don't...
UFOs have also been sighted in Europe and Mexico (and I'm sure other places as well).
I'm almost positive vampires aren't American in origin.
Reports of Las Chupacabras (I guess that'd be grammatically correct) have been made from South to North America.  The original "attack" happened in Puerto Rico.



Socrates said:


> No. I'm not familiar with him. It sounds like a TV version of talk radio and I have no interest in that kind of show.


 
 It actually _is_ talk radio...  

 I catch him every once in a while.  I don't take everything on the show as fact, but I do find it to be interesting.

Anyways, on with the thread.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2008)

For those of you who have never been to Rome and seen the magnificent Sistine Chapel, you may be unaware of the image of the Flying Spaghetti Monster that is portrayed on the ceiling.

Here is a screensaver of that magnificent painting. (downloaded for free from http://www.venganza.org/images/wallpapers/noodledoodle1024_768.jpg

The fact that someone else has seen this and put it on the Web certainly proves that the Great Noodle Cluster does exist. (I have heard that Art Bell is not a real person)


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2008)

KOrmechea said:


> I'm almost positive vampires aren't American in origin.



You are right.
The concept of vampires - blood-drinkers, super-human in some way, is common to many societies - just proving again that stupidity is an international disease.


----------



## Socrates (Mar 21, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> For those of you who have never been to Rome and seen the magnificent Sistine Chapel, you may be unaware of the image of the Flying Spaghetti Monster that is portrayed on the ceiling.
> 
> Here is a screensaver of that magnificent painting. (downloaded for free from http://www.venganza.org/images/wallpapers/noodledoodle1024_768.jpg
> 
> The fact that someone else has seen this and put it on the Web certainly proves that the Great Noodle Cluster does exist. (I have heard that Art Bell is not a real person)


 
If it's on the web, it must be true.


----------



## pregnantcowlady (Mar 21, 2008)

ahahahahahahahaha.



EOS_JD said:


> I found capturing ghosts quite easy


----------



## passerby (Mar 21, 2008)

Many of the replies do not address the OP original request. Understandably after 3 pages maybe some posters did not even know what the OP was all about, so I brought it as a refresher here just incase someone did not know it. 

I hope we refrain ourselves from insulting other people beliefs. 
*IF* you do have certain belief that is contrary to the OP concern, and you wish to convert the OP poster to your belief which you believe as the most correct dogma, than - you need much better way to convince him from abandoning his belief.

Your dogma can be anything, including atheism.



Warhawk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody knows on what type of camera you will be able to pick up a ghost in the photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2008)

passerby said:


> Your dogma can be anything, including atheism.



Does self-righteousness count?

How would you address the question? - and we will take our lead from you.


----------



## jdjd1118 (Mar 21, 2008)

Some of my friends and I went "ghost hunting" one summer.  We would at night to cemeteries that were supposed to be haunted.  I was the designated photographer.  Nothing came out well, due to it being night, except one photo.  This photo is unedited and was taken with my old film camera.  Not sure if ghosts exist, but this is kinda weird.







No other pics on this roll came out with any defects, and close examination of the negatives shows the dots there also.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2008)

OK.
My suggestion on how to take the picture would be to use a Nikon D3 and the Nikon 14-24 lens set at F11 and  1/125 and 16,000 ISO on a Bogen Manfrotto tripod with the matching ball head.

This will allow a good exposure in a very dim room.  Of course this is about $7000 dollars to expend in a useless effort but, heck, if its that important a belief, money should be no object.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2008)

A follow-up question.  I want to build wings and attach them to my arms so I can fly.  Where would I get large feathers and what kind of wax should I use to attach the feathers.

signed,

Icarus - a newbie


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2008)

Dear Sirs'

I believe in faith healing and the laying on of hands. I was just diagnosed and cured of cancer in this way. Does anyone know of a good faith-dentist?


----------



## passerby (Mar 21, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> Does self-righteousness count?
> 
> How would you address the question? - and we will take our lead from you.


 
As a religious type of person I don't do ghost per se, but I have read many books about it to increase my knowledge - to step me out from the world of ignorance. From that I can't say they are exist nor can I say they don't exist. I am simply lack of tools to deny those who claimed of their very existance. If I do force my belief down their throat than the best way to describe it is a simple domination - where the slogan *Might is right* applies.

I have pointed a direction to a website where the OP concern is addressed base from a book that I have read and I still own.

Let us who have nothing useful to add step back for the time being from this thread so the OP poster recieve anything that related to his request.


----------



## Socrates (Mar 21, 2008)

passerby said:


> As a religious type of person I don't do ghost per se, but I have read many books about it to increase my knowledge - to step me out from the world of ignorance. From that I can't say they are exist nor can I say they don't exist. I am simply lack of tools to deny those who claimed of their very existance. If I do force my belief down their throat than the best way to describe it is a simple domination - where the slogan *Might is right* applies.
> 
> I have pointed a direction to a website where the OP concern is addressed base from a book that I have read and I still own.
> 
> Let us who have nothing useful to add step back for the time being from this thread so the OP poster recieve anything that related to his request.



The Traveler has been the most useful poster on this thread.


----------



## passerby (Mar 21, 2008)

jdjd1118 said:


> Some of my friends and I went "ghost hunting" one summer. We would at night to cemeteries that were supposed to be haunted. I was the designated photographer. Nothing came out well, due to it being night, except one photo. This photo is unedited and was taken with my old film camera. Not sure if ghosts exist, but this is kinda weird.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> No other pics on this roll came out with any defects, and close examination of the negatives shows the dots there also.


 
To me it look like cat's eyes reflection. Have you ruled out that possibilitiy?


----------



## jdjd1118 (Mar 21, 2008)

passerby said:


> To me it look like cat's eyes reflection. Have you ruled out that possibilitiy?



Yea, I lightened it in photoshop and couldn't see anything behind the dots.


----------



## LokiZ (Mar 21, 2008)

I am a ghost... I am really not here I get online when the master human of this house goes to sleep.  You don't have to believe in me but I am here.

To catch us on film I to suggest the use of video cameras.  We are quick and sneaky buggars.  to answer the problem of only having a limited amount of recording time I suggest the use of a video camera coupled to a VCR.  Buy the longest tape you can find and set the recording to the longest amount of time available.  This will also degrade the quality of the video and make it look much more genuine then if you capture a clear picture of one of us.  People are just not ready to see clear images of us.  They think we are just product of post production editing then.

Good luck and happy filming... Please note that just like humans some of us ghosts are very camera shy as well!


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 22, 2008)

LokiZ said:


> I am a ghost... I am really not here I get online when the master human of this house goes to sleep. You don't have to believe in me but I am here.
> 
> To catch us on film I to suggest the use of video cameras. We are quick and sneaky buggars. to answer the problem of only having a limited amount of recording time I suggest the use of a video camera coupled to a VCR. Buy the longest tape you can find and set the recording to the longest amount of time available. This will also degrade the quality of the video and make it look much more genuine then if you capture a clear picture of one of us. People are just not ready to see clear images of us. They think we are just product of post production editing then.
> 
> Good luck and happy filming... Please note that just like humans some of us ghosts are very camera shy as well!


Smart alek! I really think that the key to capturing a ghost on film is be at the right place at the right time. And use a camera that takes pictures in  5mega pixels or more..


----------



## _SnapShot_ (Mar 22, 2008)

There are no ghosts so nothing to photograph. Maybe you can help me with the invisible blue snake that lives under my bed. :mrgreen:

If you wanted to out a ghost or whatever was causing the noises and moving I will help. Set up a video camera, because they will detect infrared as well as light. Have it running all the time and most important, tell no one else that you have the camera running.

That way when you catch the prankster or person who's moving things, you will have your evidence. If you tell them, the camera will have a mysterious malfunction whenever things happen. This is the same as trying to photograph an alien abduction, which also don't exist, as soon as you watch or the subject knows you are filming, they stop or the camera breaks or loses power "mysteriously" right when it's supposed to be filming.

If you have a ghost or something strange, you'll be rich and famous for being the first person to get a photograph and evidence of the same.

I go along with the others who said try photographing something real instead of something imaginary, you'll have better results. I'm trying to be kind about this.

Prove I don't have an invisible blue snake living under my bed. You can't, can you! :lmao: 

The flaw in the logic of people who argue that you can't prove something doesn't exist is twofold. First it's the responsibility of the person who's making a claim to prove it does exist. Second you can't ever prove something doesn't exist, so it's a trap.

Logic and reasonable thinking has shown us that ghosts do not exist except in the imagination of people who want to believe they exist or as an explanation of something unexplained. You might have aliens, gremlins, Mork from Ork, or some other imaginary beings in your kitchen, not ghosts. Did you ever consider that?


----------



## Neuner (Mar 26, 2008)

_SnapShot_ said:


> If you have a ghost or something strange, you'll be rich and famous for being the first person to get a photograph and evidence of the same.



Nope, you'll be spending all of your time & money trying to prove to people that you didn't fake it.  Sounds exhausting - just look at the childish rhetoric you get in this thread, now imagine the rest of society.


----------



## passerby (Jun 10, 2008)

So what happen with the result of this investigation, is it still going? I think the OP poster said he was going to upload a video footage to youtube or something, anyone knows?


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jun 10, 2008)

This thread still lives!  A while back, It died and now it has become a ghost itself.

Proof!


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 10, 2008)

I just read all this thread lol

So how did taking the spatular to the ghost lady do? did it work? 

if i caught the thread early on i would have sugested a video camera.



bhop said:


> Back in '91, I was at my (then) girlfriend's house.  We were watching something on tv, nothing special.. it was dark and rainy.. sometime around midnight, the bells in their grandfather clock just started ringing for about 30 seconds or so, loudly.. thing is, it was not only broken, but the plug wasn't even in the wall.  So we left and went back to my parent's house.. that was freaky..
> 
> Few years back, at my current apartment, an electric coin bank I own just started going off on its own while I was across the room.  There's no way it could do it by itself.  The button to make it work is hard to push.. it freaked me out.  I've seen light blurs moving out of the corner of my eye, once I woke up felt like something was on top of me and couldn't get up.. that really freaked me out..
> 
> I heard that burning sage would make ghosts leave, so I burned some in my place and haven't had any other "hauntings".. so yeah.. i'm a believer in ghosts because i've had my own experiences.



I lived in a 100 year old apartment in England and would regularly wake up feeling crushed unable to move or make a noise, it got so bad I would sleep with the light on....apparently this can be explained by brain activities, your brain awakes but is also sending your body sleep signals so your body is causing it. 

I now live in America, its happened a few times and I just try and go back to sleep rather than fight the feeling, or I try and wake my self up fully-which is very hard. everytime it happens it scares me though, and i still half wonder if it is someting other than my body causing this.


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 10, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> I was wondering if anybody knows on what type of camera you will be able to pick up a ghost in the photo.


 
same one you use to capture the tooth fairy, loch ness monster and abominable snowman.


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 10, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> I just read all this thread lol
> 
> So how did taking the spatular to the ghost lady do? did it work?
> 
> ...


 
What you experienced are called night terrors. They are actually really common.


----------



## anubis404 (Jun 10, 2008)

Kentanner11 said:


> I am too not a believer, but since she is attracted to this kitchen item, why not just throw it to the ground and shatter it into pieces. That is sure to free her.



Either that or it'll piss her off. Lol.


----------



## johngpt (Jun 11, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> I lived in a 100 year old apartment in England and would regularly wake up feeling crushed unable to move or make a noise, it got so bad I would sleep with the light on....apparently this can be explained by brain activities, your brain awakes but is also sending your body sleep signals so your body is causing it.
> 
> I now live in America, its happened a few times and I just try and go back to sleep rather than fight the feeling, or I try and wake my self up fully-which is very hard. everytime it happens it scares me though, and i still half wonder if it is someting other than my body causing this.



Rachel, what you're describing is natural. As we fall asleep, the brain has to "paralyze" the motor system of the body, so that we're not a danger to ourselves as we sleep. When this doesn't happen appropriately, we "sleep walk." Sometimes, as we fall asleep, we slip into a dream state, just as our bodies are becoming paralyzed. We can dream that we can't move, and truly, we can't. Please don't worry about it. It generally happens to us when we are teens and young adults. It happens less frequently the older we get.

Having said that, it still creates quite a bit of anxiety for me when I'm in a dream that I'm driving a car, but my eyes can't stay open, or that I can't operate the vehicle!


----------



## Ben-71 (Jun 11, 2008)

Warhawk
"I was wondering if anybody knows on what type of camera 
you will be able to pick up a ghost in the photo."​ 
Big Bully
"ghosts are just in a different place than you are, whether it be 
in a different world, wave frequency or even next to you, they are 
still somewhere. Just because you die, it doesn't mean you just 
stop being there is still another part of you that continues on."​I wonder*...* *...*do *they* try to take pictures of *us? ...* 
And, if they do, do they use Nikon or Canon?​ 
A loud noise from the kitchen woke me up one night.
The blender started working... No living soul touched it.​ 
I tried to turn it off, but it went on working... that was one
tenacious ghost ! ...
Only when I pulled the plug, the ghost gave up... and the
blender stopped.​ 
At the repair shop, the man said that it was a faulty contact
panel, which he replaced.
Now*...* Should I believe him ? ​ 
Sorry, I don't have a picture of the blender to prove it either way*...*​


----------



## skieur (Jun 11, 2008)

:stun: All these photographers and no one knows how to take a picture of a ghost! :stun:.

Kirlian photography might get you there.  Books are available on the area and some have used the info. to set up and take some interesting shots.

skieur


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 11, 2008)

Ben-71 said:


> Warhawk
> "I was wondering if anybody knows on what type of camera
> you will be able to pick up a ghost in the photo."​
> Big Bully
> ...


 

You took a blender to a repair shop?


----------



## Ben-71 (Jun 11, 2008)

[caspertodd]
You took a blender to a repair shop? ​Actually, as it was almost new and under guarantee, 
I returned it to the shop. 
It turned out that the repair shop was nearer, so I 
took it back from there.

Gotcha jumping into a conclusion? 
You see, it's like "there're ghosts"... the conclusion is 
convincing, for some people, only as long as there's 
no better explanation...


----------



## compur (Jun 11, 2008)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> *nobody* knows what happens after you die, nobody.



How do you _know_ that?


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 11, 2008)

Ben-71 said:


> [caspertodd]
> You took a blender to a repair shop? ​Actually, as it was almost new and under guarantee,
> I returned it to the shop.
> It turned out that the repair shop was nearer, so I
> ...


 
Yeah, it's funny how people just assume it's a ghost.  A freind of mine swears that he has a ghost because his doorbell keeps ringing randomly.  I ask him "don't you think that maybe your doorbell is shorting out?", but he says "no man, there's a ghost here, I know it".  

Personally, I watch Ghost Hunters, and I want to believe in ghosts, and I almost do.  I really like their approach to debunking the "ghost" first. I just have to see it with my own eyes before I believe it.


----------



## johngpt (Jun 11, 2008)

Back in the 1980s, one night about 4 AM, we were awakened by our garage door continuously going up and down. Had to disconnect the drive to get the darn thing to stop. Used a crow bar to lock it down as later we had to go to work. 

When we got home from work that evening, we received a phone call that our friend Greg has passed away in New York that night. Time of death, with the conversion to our time zone was twenty minutes before our garage door began its histrionics.

Took out the crow bar, re-engaged the drive, door was fine. Never had a problem like that since in the twenty plus years. I like to think it was Greg saying goodbye.


----------



## pez (Aug 20, 2008)

Woohoo, a ghost photo thread! I have a number of maybe slightly anomalous frames over the decades, but none so weird as this one I shot when I was only 14. The kid at the top of the slide wasn't there. No, really...







I even sent it in to Coast a few years ago. Oh crap, just joined this forum and already ruined my rep. :cyclops:


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool shot. Do you have a bigger photo so we can get a close up?


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok this is my orbs capture


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 20, 2008)

Kosta, welcome to the forum!

Are your orbs water spots or bubbles? Just curious... But the shot is beautiful! Where was it taken?


----------



## Montana (Aug 20, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody knows on what type of camera you will be able to pick up a ghost in the photo.


 

The kind that when flipped upside down, it doubles as a pot pipe.


----------



## chrisburke (Aug 20, 2008)

Montana said:


> The kind that when flipped upside down, it doubles as a pot pipe.



lol

Well i've been reading through this forum and have been trying to decide if I should post...

I'm a pastor... I don't believe in ghosts, not the type your talking about.. old ladies taking plates and pranksters ringing door bells... however, i do believe in spirits... but spirits are not things that walk around, spirits live in people, theres many examples of this through out history.. a example you may be aware of, since a movie was made about it is the Exorcism of Emily Rose, which is a true story of demon possession...  theres also plenty of stories BC and AD of people being possessed by evil spirits.... as someone who has taken part in exorcisms and casting out of evil spirits, I can yes that I have personally experienced them... but they are not ghosts in the sense that you are talking about..


----------



## LynziMarie (Aug 20, 2008)

wow. this is intense.


beliefs aside, I don't know if this was said or not... but I don't really want to read through everything in these very hard core four pages...
It is said that a full spectrum camera will capture ghosts.


----------



## LynziMarie (Aug 20, 2008)

Ben-71 said:


> ​I wonder*...* *...*do *they* try to take pictures of *us? ...* ​And, if they do, do they use Nikon or Canon?​
> ​


​


hahahahahha


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 20, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Kosta, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Are your orbs water spots or bubbles? Just curious... But the shot is beautiful! Where was it taken?



The picture was taken at Athens Greece !I have 2 of them with that colours the first one which i upload is dissaster because of the circles...the second one which is on flickr is my beauty!!
The pic taken after rain evening from my balcony
And thanks for the kind words


----------



## photo28 (Aug 20, 2008)

I would consider moving.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 20, 2008)

pez said:


> Oh crap, just joined this forum and already ruined my rep. :cyclops:



Don't worry Pez, you can _dispense_ quite a bit of crap, and we'll be okay!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 20, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Don't worry Pez, you can _dispense_ quite a bit of crap, and we'll be okay! :mrgreen:


 

Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## johngpt (Aug 20, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Are you speaking from experience?



Pez...


dispenser...



And, I'm afraid so


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 20, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Pez...
> 
> 
> dispenser...
> ...


 

Eh it's ok.. I think we all do that sometimes... I have gone overboard in my day too... 
It's all good.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 20, 2008)

kostasfmx said:


> Ok this is my orbs capture



Those are simply dust particles floating around which have been captured by the flash-aided camera. I have duplicated pictures like this to demonstrate how the dust particles behave near a flash-aided camera.


----------



## Montana (Aug 20, 2008)

Dust mite ghosts....sweeeeeetttt!


Derrick


----------



## randerson07 (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont believe in ghosts, and dont think this picture contains a ghost but its a fun shot and story to tell.

I was on Vacation last week in Hilton Head South Carolina. While down there we visited Charleston, and Savannah Georgia, both beautiful places, and took some ghost tours.

One particular tour was also a Pub Crawl which was awesome(beer is so much cheaper in the south, not to mention the parking is dirt cheap compared to Chicago). While on the tour I took with me an Fuji Disposable camera that expired in 2006 and has been exposed to heat alot. I took this shot in the Marshall House Hotel Lobby which according to our tour is haunted by some 27 plus amputee bodies found in the basement.  Anyway here is the picture, I havent checked the negative to see if its on there too, it could just be my scanner, but its a hilarious photo to me and my family.


----------



## harleyrider (Aug 20, 2008)

woo wee woo its a rainy night are on the space coast and this storm and i am getting scared.
i have a frend that is in to takeing gost pics and the ones i have seen he took in the day light just before dark ,and the shots were you can see them they were in the dark spaces.they are light in color.not one of them is real clear but there is something there.and all the ones he as are long shots that you have to blow up to see.he uses a canon xt.he gos to old cemetarys.


----------



## pez (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is a typical "orb" shot. Perhaps 'dust particles' explain 100% of these things, but they do seem to crop up at the darndest times... 










false color "enhancement"


 
(it was a fun party )





BTW in this case it was pouring down rain- everything was damp, 100% humidity- so maybe these are droplets? 
Lens was clean.​


----------



## manaheim (Aug 20, 2008)

OMFG this is the funniest goddamned thread I've ever seen in my life.



ghosts...

BAHAHAHAHAH....


----------



## anthony.grimes (Aug 20, 2008)

Normally I just lurk around this forum however, this topic is quite unique I feel that I must comment...

Don't ghosts make the room colder when they enter, if so you should get a thermo graphic camera and look for cold spots.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 20, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> But the science is there to prove it beyond fact!
> 
> You see, you cant even list a possibilaty of what could have caused these occurances i listed!


 
Failed logical constructs, too.  This is fantastic.

I -never- expected to come across a discussion like this on TPF.

I would whip out my discrete logic book and start pointing out all the MASSIVE GAPING HOLES in some of the logic being lobbed around here, but as I see from Drewski's attempts... it's probably not worth it.

Good try, though, Drew...   Yogurt.  Loved that one.

God I gotta stop reading this.  I'm laughing so hard my sides hurt.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 20, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Failed logical constructs, too.  This is fantastic.
> 
> I -never- expected to come across a discussion like this on TPF.
> 
> ...




You know, we probably need a *Bigfoot* thread!  :mrgreen:


----------



## UtahsRebel (Aug 20, 2008)

While trying to figure out how to shoot a night photo, I found out that the horses had a ghost of their own.

I'm thinking this is probably the headless horseman.


----------



## pez (Aug 20, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Cool shot. Do you have a bigger photo so we can get a close up?


 I'll try and dig up a print and re-scan it. I actually have the negative but no longer print my own b&w stuff as in years past...


----------



## Syndac (Aug 21, 2008)

Warhawk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody knows on what type of camera you will be able to pick up a ghost in the photo.
> 
> Sofar ive had alot of different responses... some people say only film cameras picks them up, other says only IR cameras, other say any digital camera picks them up....



And instead of replying in a mature manner we have 5 pages making fun of the OP.  :thumbdown:

None of this has anything to do with the question asked.


----------



## dklod (Aug 21, 2008)

My wife has had several experiences, one of which she and a girlfriend witnessed together (no alcohol or funny grass involved) when a young boy was seen in their apartment. He had been shot in the head. Turned out he found his dads loaded gun in a bedroom many years ago. They packed and tipped the fcuk out the door. I believe them 100%. Whats to gain from making it up, really...this directed at the fact that most believe there is nothing to capture. Extremely close minded. 

What you use?? I dont think it matters....right place, right time, nothing else..


----------



## pez (Aug 21, 2008)

As per post one, "ghost" images have appeared on all media, from tintype to dig. Given that the rare example is an actual anomalous effect caused by something _external_ other than some freak "natural" stimulus in line with physics and chem as we know it- or the common hoaxer/prankster, for instance- it really doesn't seem to matter what media or equipment you use. But it's a random event and therefore not readily available to purely scientific verification- you can't repeat it over and over. Just like the UFO thing, the water is so muddied by hoaxers of every ilk, true believers, nutcases, and overly-enthusiastic skeptics (who are really true believers in their own right), that any underlying phase-shift in our understanding of the world is sort of unlikely to manifest, other than on a purely personal basis. But it sure is fun to delve into... 
Some paranormal researchers are convinced that the _photographer_ causes the effect via unintended telekinesis- alas, another nearly unprovable concept, LOL.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am seeing more and more pictures of _'orbs'_ here. They are not ghosts, nor do they have anything in common with spirits, ghosts or whatever else you want to call them. They are simply specs of dust floating in the air near the picture taker and they are always visible in pictures taken with flash.

That's not to say that there are no ghosts/spirits photos out there. I have seen a picture recently, at a trip to the Vulture Mine (Wickenburg, AZ) where there seems to be a male figure, or to be more precise the upper part of a male's torso, with head and facial features looking at the camera, while the lower part of the body/legs were transparent. It did not look like the figure was moving and the picture was taken on a PS digital camera by some lonely tourists. I have no explanation for that one.


----------



## pez (Aug 21, 2008)

Always visible?? Not in my flash photos, and only since the digital age- I do not recall ever having a single "orb" thingy in all my many 1000's of 35mm SLR flash photos. They occur far less often than "always"... Perhaps the faster flash sync of modern cameras is the reason?


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I didn't mean to say 'always' as in always when the flash is used but only when the conditions are met, such a dusty place or with dust flying through the air at the moment of shooting. I have duplicated a photo with 'orbs' by taking the picture in a dust rich environment and using the flash.

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 21, 2008)

It seems like we have a mass difference of opinions here. I do believe that there are ghosts out there, and that there is a slight possibility that you can photograph one. But, I also think that it is a rare occassion that you can do so. 
And what is an orb anyways? Is it an electromagnetic force, or what?


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is a simple explanation for the photographic orb:

CLICK


----------



## LeroyLion (Aug 21, 2008)

I want to see OP's vid of the chair.


I work in a clinic in Iraq which happens to be located directly next to an old Iraqi cemetary and mosque. I usually work night shift and Im usually the only one here. There is this one door that no matter how many times I lock it, it always ends up cracked open and obviously not locked. A window on the same side of the building is always opening itself. Ive even seen shadows flitter by from the corner of my eye. Ive never really been one to believe in the supernatural, in fact Im always thinking of reasonable and logical explanations for things that occur, but Im starting to wonder how a door with a deadbolt lock manages to open itself all the time. Also, I have control of both door keys while Im on shift. Its been like this for the past year. 

Gets creepy.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 22, 2008)

Absolutely facinating!


----------



## puzopia (Oct 21, 2010)

If ghosts were real, I think pretty much any camera would capture them.

Just sayin


----------



## inTempus (Oct 21, 2010)

puzopia said:


> If ghosts were real, I think pretty much any camera would capture them.
> 
> Just sayin


Dude, why bring back a 2+ year old thread?


----------



## Infidel (Oct 21, 2010)

You mean, back from the dead?


----------



## inTempus (Oct 21, 2010)

Infidel said:


> You mean, back from the dead?


OMG, this thread is a ghost!


----------



## Duess (Oct 21, 2010)

Lots of things happen in life that 'we cannot see with our eyes'.  Everyone has different beliefs, and that is what makes us all unique.  Also gives us the ability to discover new things.  

Probably better to post up on a paranormal site or send an email to a paranormal group to see what they use.  You'll avoid the flaming by others who do not have the same belief as you.


----------

